# TFA Coconut requires extra steep time?



## aktorsyl (20/4/17)

As per the title.. I have a mix on steep now that contains about 1.5% coconut (combined with peach and watermelon). It's exceptionally harsh, but the coconut amount in the recipe doesn't _look_ excessive to me. On paper at least. How long do you guys usually steep your mixes containing coconut before it mellows out?


----------



## RichJB (20/4/17)

You sure it's the coconut and not the peach? Peach is renowned for razor blades to the throat. I can't say about a steep for coconut specifically as I generally steep for 10-12 weeks minimum. But I've had no harshness problems. That's for FA Coconut, I avoid TFA.


----------



## aktorsyl (20/4/17)

RichJB said:


> You sure it's the coconut and not the peach? Peach is renowned for razor blades to the throat. I can't say about a steep for coconut specifically as I generally steep for 10-12 weeks minimum. But I've had no harshness problems. That's for FA Coconut, I avoid TFA.


Hmm, you might be right. I do have another peach juice sitting in the steeping closet now, it's not as harsh - BUT that one's mixed with some Vanilla B.IC. Probably smooths it out a bit.
If that's the case, I wonder if adding Greek Yogurt to this mix might mellow it somewhat.


----------



## hands (20/4/17)

I would avoid TFA Coconut at all cost and use FA Coconut instead.
The best results i had with with TFA coconut and TFA coconut extra was when i chucked it in the rubbish bin

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (20/4/17)

TFA coconut shud be banned...only use I found for it was smearing over my body over december when Im not at the coast...that way the smell of suntan lotion (TFA coconut) makes me think Im there )))))

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## aktorsyl (20/4/17)

Alright that batch is un-salvageable. But so we learn.

I'm renaming it to "Gillette Special Reserve". You never know, someone somewhere might be into the masochistic recipes. The label would be along the lines of "No need to pour magma down your throat anymore! This juice takes the effort out of windpipe-scorching. Also useful for setting fire to rocks in a pinch."

Post-analysis: I don't think the coconut is the main culprit here, though. I tend to agree with @RichJB that it's most likely the peach. Tried to mellow it out but it just can't be done. Maybe I should opt for White Peach, apparently that is more razor-free.


----------



## RichJB (21/4/17)

If you want non-throat-slashing peach, Cokecan recommends JF Honey Peach, which can be mixed with FA White Peach or FA Apricot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

